# DTV about to lose me - no more HR20's available



## beaster (Oct 28, 2003)

Need some advice here - is there any way to get an HR20 at this point from DTV? They tell me I have to upgrade my HR10-250's, and they're doing it for free. OK, fine. I can live with that, even though I really love my Tivos. But they don't offer my locals in HD. So I need a box that has an OTA tuner, but they say they can't do that. So I'm forced to upgrade, and I'm going to lose my HD locals. That's a deal breaker for me. What to do? I'm afraid I might have to go over to the darkside - Comcast. 

-Sean


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Okay....

I guess that you haven't seen the multituder on threads covering this subject already?

If DTV does not carry LIL for your area, there is a chance you can still get a HR20 DVR. Do a search at www.dbstalk.com for a step-by-step instruction on how to request a HR20 DVR.

On the other forum, there is a discussion of an announcement from CES 2008 about an add-on OTA tuner for the HR21 DVR that may interest you.

I would also do a search on TCF for the numerous threads about Series 3 and Tivo HD DVR's for the pro's and con's.

Good Luck


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115134


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

<<I'm afraid I might have to go over to the darkside - Comcast.>>

In my case, Comcast ain't that bad. I left DTV because they split with TiVo. I have a couple of S3's, a couple of HD's, and I'm really happy. The standalones do things that I find so useful, that going back to an integrated device (limited by the provider) does not appeal to me at all.

Until Feb, you can buy lifetime on a new TiVo unit (existing subscribers can do this, but there are ways for new subscribers too). So, if you are thinking about it, you might want to decide before Feb.

BTW, I have digital cable (cablecards) and OTA hooked up as well. It all works fine.


----------



## beaster (Oct 28, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> Okay....
> 
> I guess that you haven't seen the multituder on threads covering this subject already?
> 
> ...


I don't follow DBSTalk, and I didn't see anything on this site that specifically says how to get an HR20 other than what I've already tried (coaxing DTV, talking to the installer, etc.). If you can point me to a link on DBSTalk that shows how to get an HR20, I'd be much obliged. I see that they may have an add-on box for the HR21, but until it's available and functional (apparently a new software firmware will be needed), I'm still looking at the HR20.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108110


----------



## beaster (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, I read through that, but there doesn't seem to be any "step-by-step" process that works. I tried the local installer routine, tried escalating w/DTV, but no luck. Seems everyone is out of stock on the HR20's.

-Sean


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

20TIL6 said:


> <<I'm afraid I might have to go over to the darkside - Comcast.>>
> 
> In my case, Comcast ain't that bad. I left DTV because they split with TiVo. I have a couple of S3's, a couple of HD's, and I'm really happy. The standalones do things that I find so useful, that going back to an integrated device (limited by the provider) does not appeal to me at all.
> 
> ...


If only Comcast had 100 HD channels they would be a more appealing choice.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Email D* from their customer service page and make your request. I just got my second HR20 yesterday. Directv does have them in their warehouse.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I second that, I got my second HR20 last week from them as well.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> If only Comcast had 100 HD channels they would be a more appealing choice.


If only those 100 HD channels were filled with actual HD programming. That's the complaint I hear from my next door neighbor. He switched to DTV because of all the marketing about all those HD channels. Funny thing is, when we compared notes, we get about the same amount of HD programming. Hour for hour, he's not getting that much more.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DTV has announced it's USB based plug in for OTA with the HR21. Not clear if they have a price or shipping date.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I just got a replacment HR20 yesterday, it is refurbished but it works okay this time.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

beaster said:


> Need some advice here - is there any way to get an HR20 at this point from DTV? They tell me I have to upgrade my HR10-250's, and they're doing it for free...


DIRECTV announcements so far at this year's Consumer Electronics Show (CES) include:

*OTA HD Tuner for the HR21 (price rumored at $59):*
DirecTV AM21 - ATSC Tuner Add-On for the HR21

*HD DVR PLUS PC:*
DirecTV HDPC-20 PC Based Receiver and DVR

*National Release of the new Remote Booking Feature (around January 17th):*
DirecTV DVR Scheduler (Remote Booking)

*Other Notes from CES:*
DirecTV QuickHits: Tuner Add-On; PC Video Access; PC Device; HR-PRO

- Craig


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

20TIL6 said:


> If only those 100 HD channels were filled with actual HD programming. That's the complaint I hear from my next door neighbor. He switched to DTV because of all the marketing about all those HD channels. Funny thing is, when we compared notes, we get about the same amount of HD programming. Hour for hour, he's not getting that much more.


Very true comment in most areas.

I don't subscribe to the movie channels. I KNOW I am getting less than the 70 available channels with DirecTV.

And some of the channels are streched (TNT and TBS) to boot!


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

cowboys2002 said:


> Very true comment in most areas.
> 
> I don't subscribe to the movie channels. I KNOW I am getting less than the 70 available channels with DirecTV.
> 
> And some of the channels are streched (TNT and TBS) to boot!


Yeah, I think we all want the same thing. A big garage full of BMWs.

Unfortunately, the industry is doing all it can right now, and that is to build big garages. But they are all marketing the big garages as being full of BMWs, and that is just not the case.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

20TIL6 said:


> If only those 100 HD channels were filled with actual HD programming. That's the complaint I hear from my next door neighbor. He switched to DTV because of all the marketing about all those HD channels. Funny thing is, when we compared notes, we get about the same amount of HD programming. Hour for hour, he's not getting that much more.


That may very well be true for him. Every person should look at the list of available channels and see if they watch those channels. Take a look at the guide and see if there are programs you would like:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/theGuide.jsp

Better still, check out your Suggestions and see if there are HD programs you want to see in HD.

For us, we like baseball, football, racing, and other sports and love them in HD. We are blown away by the nonstop HD quality on the Discovery and History Channels, A & E, TLC, USA, SciFi, etc. The two biggest surprises were the amazing quality of the HGTV and Food channels.

Our biggest disappoiintments were new HBO and Cinemax channels. They are as bad as the old MPEG2 HD channels. HBO claims they will be delivering true MPEG4 quality in the next few months.

Here is the list as of a couple weeks ago:

Local/80/81 - CBS HD 1080i
Local/82/83 - NBC HD 1080i
Local/86/87 - ABC HD 720p
Local/88/89 - FOX HD 720p
74 - Universal HD 1080i
78 - HDNet Movies 1080i
79 - HDNet 1080i
99 - PPV HD (MPEG2) 1080i
135-138 (4) - PPV HD 1080i
145-147 (3) - PPV HD 1080i
175-179 (5) - PPV HD 1080i
202 - CNN HD 1080i
206/73 - ESPN HD 720p
209/72 - ESPN2 HD 720p
212 - NFL Network HD 1080i
215 - NHL Network HD 1080i
217 - Tennis Channel HD 
218-1 - Big Ten Network Alternate HD 720p Game-Only
219-1 - Big Ten Network Alternate HD 720p Game-Only
220 - Big Ten Network HD 720p
229-1 - HGTV HD 1080i
231-1 - Food Network HD 1080i
242 - USA Network HD 1080i
244 - SciFi Channel HD 1080i
245/75 - TNT HD 1080i
247 - TBS HD 1080i
248 - FX HD 720p
255 - MGM HD 1080i
265 - A&E HD 720p
266 - Biography Channel HD 
267 - Smithsonian HD 1080i
269 - The History Channel HD 720p
273 - Bravo HD 1080i
276 - National Geographic Channel HD 720p
278 - Discovery Channel HD 1080i
280 - TLC HD 1080i
281/76 - HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater) 1080i
282 - Animal Planet HD 1080i
284 - The Science Channel HD 1080i
296 - Cartoon Network HD 1080i
299 - Nickelodeon HD 
325 - Spike TV HD 
327 - Country Music Television HD 
331 - MTV HD 
332 - MHD 1080i
335 - VH1 HD 
355 - CNBC HD 1080i
359 - Fox Business Channel HD 1080i
362 - The Weather Channel HD 1080i

*Premium Channels*
501/70/509 - HBO East HD 1080i
504 - HBO West HD 1080i
512 - Cinemax East HD 1080i
514 - Cinemax West HD 1080i
518 - Starz Kids & Family HD 1080i
519 - Starz Comedy HD 1080i
520 - Starz East HD 1080i
521 - Starz West HD 1080i
522 - Starz Edge HD 1080i
537/71/543 - Showtime East HD 1080i
538 - Showtime Too HD 1080i
540 - Showtime West HD 1080i
544 - The Movie Channel HD 1080i
601 - NBA TV HD 1080i
604 - Versus HD / Golf HD 1080i
607 - Speed Channel HD 720p
610 - CSTV HD 
612 - Fuel TV HD 720p

*Regional Sports Networks*
620-1 - Comcast Sports Net New England HD Game-Only RSN
621 - Madison Square Garden (MSG) HD 
622/684 - YES HD 1080i
623 - NESN HD 1080i
624 - FSN New York HD 
625/683 - SNY HD 720p/1080i
628-1 - FSN Pittsburgh HD 720p Game-Only RSN
629 - CSN Mid-Atlantic HD 1080i
630-1 - FSN South HD Game-Only RSN
631-1 - SportsSouth HD Game-Only RSN
632-1 - Sunshine Sports HD Game-Only RSN
634-1 - FSN Florida HD Game-Only RSN
635-1 - Sunshine Sports & FSN Florida Alternate HD Game-Only RSN
636 - FSN Detroit HD 720p
637-1 - FSN Ohio HD Game-Only RSN
638-1 - FSN Cincinnati HD Game-Only RSN
639-1 - FSN Houston HD Game-Only RSN
640 - CSN Chicago HD 1080i
641-1 - FSN North HD Game-Only RSN
642-1 - FSN Wisconsin HD Game-Only RSN
643 - FSN Southwest HD 720p
644-1 - Altitude HD Game-Only RSN
645-1 - FSN Rocky Mountain HD Game-Only RSN
646-1 - FSN Utah HD Game-Only RSN
647-1 - FSN Midwest HD 720p Game-Only RSN
648-1 - FSN Midwest Alternate HD Game-Only RSN
649-1 - FSN Arizona HD Game-Only RSN
651-1 - FSN Northwest HD Game-Only RSN
652 - FSN West HD 720p
653 - FSN Prime Ticket HD 720p
654-1 - FSN Bay Area HD Game-Only RSN
669-1 - RSNaHD Game-Only RSN
718 thru 726 NFL (9) Sunday Ticket HD (part-time, non-D10, MPEG2)
752-1 thru 763-1 (6) NBA League Pass HD (part-time, possibly re-map of D10 RSN's?)
764-1 thru 776-1 (13) NHL Center Ice HD (part-time, possibly re-map of D10 RSN's?)

- Craig


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Pick a timeslot, any timeslot, say 7pm - 10pm. Go through your program guide and count up the amount of programming hours that are being delivered in HD.

Channels and programming are two entirely different things, at least at the moment.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

20TIL6 said:


> Pick a timeslot, any timeslot, say 7pm - 10pm. Go through your program guide and count up the amount of programming hours that are being delivered in HD.
> 
> Channels and programming are two entirely different things, at least at the moment.


20til6,

I think you are thinking of HD receivers, not DVRs. When I get home tonight, it will have been recording shows for me all day plus it will have a back log from last night and last week. We rarely record low def any more. There is just no point.

I will delete out as many as I can to get it down to a more manageable number that I could possibly watch tonight. I will make sure to leave 40 or 50 hours for future nights.

There is so much HD content that you just can't record it all with only 2 tuners so I went to a second HD DVR. (Got it for free back when everyone was getting them for free.)

Set up the online suggestions and rate a few shows. Then let it give you suggestions over the next day. Click the Remote Booking to record the show.

Here is that link again to see how to do it:

Suggestions

With a DVR, you won't have to wait until 20til6!

- Craig


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

I just got my 4th HR20 this past week. When i called and asked they said they had them and would ship that model out. I was wondering which model i would get based on the posts in this forum, but i got the HR20 and it works great just like the rest of HR20's i have.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Texceo said:


> I just got my 4th HR20 this past week. When i called and asked they said they had them and would ship that model out. I was wondering which model i would get based on the posts in this forum, but i got the HR20 and it works great just like the rest of HR20's i have.


Have you put more than 1 HR20 on a TV or is that for 4 different TV's?

Point I am getting at is this.

For us there is now more HD content we want to see than there are free hours.

Is that true for you?

- Craig


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm impressed. You must be in politics.



milominderbinder said:


> 20til6,
> 
> I think you are thinking of HD receivers, not DVRs. When I get home tonight, it will have been recording shows for me all day plus it will have a back log from last night and last week. We rarely record low def any more. There is just no point.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zharin (Aug 29, 2003)

coachO said:


> I just got a replacment HR20 yesterday, it is refurbished but it works okay this time.


Same here, replaced my hr10 and got an hr20-100 on monday.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

FWIW, I got a refurb HR20 the other day and didn't even ask for it. I already have a HR20 I bought at Best Buy, so I was expecting an HR21. And BTW, I have LIL hers, so not having them is not the only factor in getting one.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

20TIL6 said:


> Pick a timeslot, any timeslot, say 7pm - 10pm. Go through your program guide and count up the amount of programming hours that are being delivered in HD.
> 
> Channels and programming are two entirely different things, at least at the moment.


Channels supplied = Directv control
Programming Supplied = station owners, not Directv fault


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

milominderbinder said:


> That may very well be true for him. Every person should look at the list of available channels and see if they watch those channels. Take a look at the guide and see if there are programs you would like:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/theGuide.jsp
> 
> ...


It's interesting looking at this list. It sort of reminds me of a restaurant offering a 100-item selection from their buffet. They charge $12.95 for the buffet or $10.95 from the menu. So, most folks would probably think, yeah - we'll take the buffet - bigger selection. Then when you get up there, you find they counted butter and the condiments, etc. Then you see a whole section of cuisine that you're never interested in. So, by the time dinner is over, you realize you just spent a couple bucks more when you would have been perfectly happy with selecting from the menu.

My guess is that the majority of folks are only interested in the channels from the first list - except of course new folks can't get those nationals, and they probably don't order a lot of pay per view, etc - so in reality there are about 30-35 from that list. Then look at the sports list and we find football - except you can't get the 4 games that may be broadcast on your local stations. Oh yeah, there are all of those regional sports channels, but as I recall, you probably can't watch the majority of them because you live in the wrong zip code, so you probably end up with maybe 5 or 6 and of course most of what's left is broadcast on the other 5 or 6 channels.

Then you consider the locals and find out you can't get PBS - at least right now, plus the independent channels, plus all of the sub channels, so you really need and OTA - which of course has nothing to do with the 100.

So, the net is D* is 'offering' 100 HD channels or whatever the count and most people will actually end up with less then 50.

I find when I look at the list, there are about 5 that I would actually watch. It's just one more case of 'buyer beware'


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sjberra said:


> Channels supplied = Directv control
> Programming Supplied = station owners, not Directv fault


glad you said that. I was pretty sure there is no difference between tnt on cable vs directv. So the above 'disappointment' the directv not having 24/7 programming on the '100' new hd channels really has nothing to do with them.

plus my directv SD channels look like crap on my crt rptv so i'm thrilled to have the SD stuff on the digital channel...huge PQ difference


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

RS4 said:


> ...So, the net is D* is 'offering' 100 HD channels or whatever the count and most people will actually end up with less then 50...


Ronald,

That is exactly our situation.

But I think the real question would be to ask HR20 users:

Do you end up with HD recordings you just don't have time to watch?

I think most would say it is almost overwhelming how much HD coontent there is to watch. I bet most end up deleting some percentage of their games, movies, and other shows without every watching them just because there is not enough time.

- Craig


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

sjberra said:


> Channels supplied = Directv control
> Programming Supplied = station owners, not Directv fault


Right. I totally agree.

But don't you get the feeling that HD channels are being marketed as HD content? The two are just not equal, on any system at this time.

You have DTV stating that they have a lot more HD channels than cable right now. That's true. But from my own homework with my next door neighbor, DTV does NOT offer a lot more HD content. It's not DTV's fault, but they are not being completely accurate with what they are marketing.

That's the point I am making.

Sure, right now my neighbor has a much bigger garage than I do. But we still have roughly the same number of BMWs parked.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

milominderbinder said:


> Ronald,
> 
> That is exactly our situation.
> 
> ...


Craig, I think you have an overactive imagination.

I've seen lots of folks on here feel like they just have to have the latest from D*. I think the real question would be to go back and ask them if it was all they thought it would be or did they feel they were being mislead.

I've absolutely no doubt that D* now has more HD channels then earlier, but I feel they are deceiving in their count and in the pressure they seem to be exerting on folks about the rush to switch to non-Tivo dvrs.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

20TIL6 said:


> ...You have DTV stating that they have a lot more HD channels than cable right now. That's true. But from my own homework with my next door neighbor, DTV does NOT offer a lot more HD content. It's not DTV's fault, but they are not being completely accurate with what they are marketing...


I think most HR20/21 users would say that that there is so much HD content they cannot watch it all. You end up deleting good HD content because there is too much that is even better.

And when you get Remote Booking and and the online Suggestions, you find so much HD content, it is like drinking water from a fire hose.

- Craig


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

20TIL6 said:


> It's not DTV's fault, but they are not being completely accurate with what they are marketing.


just like comcast having 200 HD things being available at any moment


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

20TIL6 said:


> Right. I totally agree.
> 
> But don't you get the feeling that HD channels are being marketed as HD content? The two are just not equal, on any system at this time.
> 
> ...


Not in the least, channels are there, it is up to the station to supply the content in the advertised format. No different now then when we only had a few HD channels - the HD broadcasted content wasn't there either.

It is not up to Directv to offer HD content, it is the broadcast station job, if they don;t buy the required camera's to broadcast a HD signal, they are the ones that are the slackers and cheapskates. Sorry but dish and cable have the same situation.

Directv is being accurate in their marketing - they have the channels they are advertising, the stations are the ones that are being under the table about the content.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

sjberra said:


> Not in the least, channels are there, it is up to the station to supply the content in the advertised format. No different now then when we only had a few HD channels - the HD broadcasted content wasn't there either.
> 
> It is not up to Directv to offer HD content, it is the broadcast station job, if they don;t buy the required camera's to broadcast a HD signal, they are the ones that are the slackers and cheapskates. Sorry but dish and cable have the same situation.
> 
> Directv is being accurate in their marketing - they have the channels they are advertising, the stations are the ones that are being under the table about the content.


We all know the D* is counting funny and that there really aren't all of the channels they claim to be there at any one point in time - or looking at it another way, the customer would not be able to choose from the list and watch a channel when they want to. The 700's are there only when D* is broadcasting on them, but yet they count them as part of the 100's - very misleading.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> We all know the D* is counting funny and that there really aren't all of the channels they claim to be there at any one point in time - or looking at it another way, the customer would not be able to choose from the list and watch a channel when they want to. The 700's are there only when D* is broadcasting on them, but yet they count them as part of the 100's - very misleading.


DirecTV themselves isn't counting the sports packages in the 700s as part of their HD channel count.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

RS4 said:


> We all know the D* is counting funny and that there really aren't all of the channels they claim to be there at any one point in time - or looking at it another way, the customer would not be able to choose from the list and watch a channel when they want to. The 700's are there only when D* is broadcasting on them, but yet they count them as part of the 100's - very misleading.


If they counted all the part-time RSN's... the # would be over 100.
Right now they only include the 24/7 RSN's (which are available via the Sports Tier package)... in their count of channels.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> We all know the D* is counting funny and that there really aren't all of the channels they claim to be there at any one point in time - or looking at it another way, the customer would not be able to choose from the list and watch a channel when they want to. The 700's are there only when D* is broadcasting on them, but yet they count them as part of the 100's - very misleading.


No *YOU* claim know, I do *NOT* know, so that is not "we all know", please refrain from including those of us that do not have your inside information source with your blanket comments. Directv has the channels listed that the stations state are High Definition, that is why they are listed as such - the stations themselves are the ones that are not broadcasting in high definition.

I won;t nit pick over how directv, comcast, charter, dish, Bubba's Bait, Tackle and high defintion TV channel provider counts the number, the orignal comment was concerning the content not being high def, not the count of channels


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

milominderbinder said:


> Have you put more than 1 HR20 on a TV or is that for 4 different TV's?
> 
> Point I am getting at is this.
> 
> ...


I have these on 4 different TV's. We also still have 3 Hr10-250's on 3 other TV's. Yes we now have more shows to watch then time.The family really likes the HR20's better. For the extra HD channels. We have never had a problem with any HR20. The only thing i miss is the DLB. To be honest i wouldnt switch back to Tivo based units now after having the HR20's.


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

Im in the processs of changing out my HR10-250, I called the install company, they told me No more HR20's 

I told them to make a note on my work order, that I NEED a HR20, and the other one wont be satisfactory.

I know they just announced a USB tuner for the HR21, but who knows then that will ship, and when the software will be ready. I need OTA from day one. 

Most of my recordings are local OTA. If they show up with a HR21, i will send them away fast and call Comcrap.

John


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RS4 said:


> We all know the D* is counting funny and that there really aren't all of the channels they claim to be there at any one point in time - or looking at it another way, the customer would not be able to choose from the list and watch a channel when they want to. The 700's are there only when D* is broadcasting on them, but yet they count them as part of the 100's - very misleading.


Okay. Now we know you are completely full of it.

They are NOT claiming 100 channels and they are NOT couting the channels in the 700s.

DirecTV is claiming 85 (or is it 86). Yet, I have 143 channels in my HD only favorites list including the 700s. But my list does not include the PPV channels in the 100s or the DNS channels as I only pick things I don't have to pay extra for.

DirecTV is couting full time channels plus PPV (which are on all the time anyway) plus a set of network channels.

If you take the regular channels, the RSNs (including part time ones) and leave out PPV and DNS, you still get 104.

Gee, DirecTV is UNDERCOUNTING.

But I bet if they announced Tivo was viable again, you wouldn't be complaining about their count.

You are so blinded by one topic you miss reality.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Ok - just for grins, I took Milo's list and removed out what I thought the majority of customers could not get. That list amounts to 78 channels, and I left in some of those that are only available at game time. So, by my count Direct is off by about 10&#37;. I certainly call that misleading.

Here's the list from Craig's post above that I counted:
74 - Universal HD 1080i
78 - HDNet Movies 1080i
79 - HDNet 1080i
99 - PPV HD (MPEG2) 1080i
135-138 (4) - PPV HD 1080i
145-147 (3) - PPV HD 1080i
175-179 (5) - PPV HD 1080i
202 - CNN HD 1080i
206/73 - ESPN HD 720p
209/72 - ESPN2 HD 720p
212 - NFL Network HD 1080i
215 - NHL Network HD 1080i
217 - Tennis Channel HD
220 - Big Ten Network HD 720p
229-1 - HGTV HD 1080i
231-1 - Food Network HD 1080i
242 - USA Network HD 1080i
244 - SciFi Channel HD 1080i
245/75 - TNT HD 1080i
247 - TBS HD 1080i
248 - FX HD 720p
255 - MGM HD 1080i
265 - A&E HD 720p
266 - Biography Channel HD
267 - Smithsonian HD 1080i
269 - The History Channel HD 720p
273 - Bravo HD 1080i
276 - National Geographic Channel HD 720p
278 - Discovery Channel HD 1080i
280 - TLC HD 1080i
281/76 - HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater) 1080i
282 - Animal Planet HD 1080i
284 - The Science Channel HD 1080i
296 - Cartoon Network HD 1080i
299 - Nickelodeon HD
325 - Spike TV HD
327 - Country Music Television HD
331 - MTV HD
332 - MHD 1080i
335 - VH1 HD
355 - CNBC HD 1080i
359 - Fox Business Channel HD 1080i
362 - The Weather Channel HD 1080i

Premium Channels
501/70/509 - HBO East HD 1080i
504 - HBO West HD 1080i
512 - Cinemax East HD 1080i
514 - Cinemax West HD 1080i
518 - Starz Kids & Family HD 1080i
519 - Starz Comedy HD 1080i
520 - Starz East HD 1080i
521 - Starz West HD 1080i
522 - Starz Edge HD 1080i
537/71/543 - Showtime East HD 1080i
538 - Showtime Too HD 1080i
540 - Showtime West HD 1080i
544 - The Movie Channel HD 1080i
601 - NBA TV HD 1080i
604 - Versus HD / Golf HD 1080i
607 - Speed Channel HD 720p
610 - CSTV HD
612 - Fuel TV HD 720p

Regional Sports Networks
620-1 - Comcast Sports Net New England HD Game-Only RSN
621 - Madison Square Garden (MSG) HD
622/684 - YES HD 1080i
623 - NESN HD 1080i
624 - FSN New York HD
625/683 - SNY HD 720p/1080i
629 - CSN Mid-Atlantic HD 1080i
634-1 - FSN Florida HD Game-Only RSN
635-1 - Sunshine Sports & FSN Florida Alternate HD Game-Only RSN
636 - FSN Detroit HD 720p
640 - CSN Chicago HD 1080i
642-1 - FSN Wisconsin HD Game-Only RSN
643 - FSN Southwest HD 720p
652 - FSN West HD 720p
653 - FSN Prime Ticket HD 720p
654-1 - FSN Bay Area HD Game-Only RSN
669-1 - RSNaHD Game-Only RSN


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Ummm... based on the count of chanels, that you cut and pasted there... that would be 87 channels...

Or did you not count the multiple PPV's as individual channels?

And do the local channels not count as HD offereings? Which 70+% of the viewing DMA's can receive... (some as many as 6 HD Locals)



RS4 said:


> Ok - just for grins, I took Milo's list and removed out what I thought the majority of customers could not get. That list amounts to 78 channels, and I left in some of those that are only available at game time. So, by my count Direct is off by about 10%. I certainly call that misleading.
> 
> Here's the list from Craig's post above that I counted:
> 74 - Universal HD 1080i
> ...


Umm... in your list, that is quoted above...


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Ummm... based on the count of chanels, that you cut and pasted there... that would be 87 channels...
> 
> Or did you not count the multiple PPV's as individual channels?
> 
> ...


Yup, you're right. I went back and pulled out the game-only's and added the 4 locals, plus each of the PPV's that I had only counted as one row each. The total is 85.

After studying the list again, it reinforces my thoughts that most people would probably watch less then half of them. And it also brings to light that there aren't as many channels as we would think.

The biggest surprise to me is that the regional sports networks can charge so much for what I remember as 10 networks telling me that I can't watch the game because I'm not in the right area while the 11th channel that I could get without paying actually shows the game. Of course, it's been a few years since I gave up on that and now it may have changed. So, the average fan can probably only see any 2 of those plus the game-only view for maybe a couple of more HD channels. If that's the case then the number is reduced to around 76-80 total.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

RS4 said:


> After studying the list again, it reinforces my thoughts that most people would probably watch less then half of them.


That's still a higher percentage than what I watch of the SD channels I pay for.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

beaster said:


> Need some advice here - is there any way to get an HR20 at this point from DTV? They tell me I have to upgrade my HR10-250's, and they're doing it for free. OK, fine. I can live with that, even though I really love my Tivos. But they don't offer my locals in HD. So I need a box that has an OTA tuner, but they say they can't do that. So I'm forced to upgrade, and I'm going to lose my HD locals. That's a deal breaker for me. What to do? I'm afraid I might have to go over to the darkside - Comcast.
> 
> -Sean


Just keep your HR10-250 in ADDITION to the HR21 and tell them you want a $5/mo credit for six months until the external OTA tuner for the HR21 is out.

Talk to retentions.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

If you subscribe to the Sports Pack do you get all those RSNs in HD?


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> Just keep your HR10-250 in ADDITION to the HR21 and tell them you want a $5/mo credit for six months until the external OTA tuner for the HR21 is out.
> 
> Talk to retention.


There you go! Have the best of both worlds! Keep the old HR10 as long as you can for double the tuners and double the storage.

Use the Ordering Tips for help with getting the best deal.

The installation tips are very important as well. Many of these tips are the same things to consider when any contractor is coming to your home:

Installation Guide

Here are a couple more links from the HD DVR FAQ.

_What will I be asked to sign once the installation is complete?_
→ Installation Checklist ● Agreement

_Is there an easy way to get started?_
→ 5-Minute Quick Start ● *Undocumented HD DVR PLUS Tips & Tricks*

_What can help me transition from TiVo? How do I get Suggestions?_
→ TiVo Users Survival Guide ● Better Suggestions than TiVo!

Good Luck!

- Craig


----------

